# Muscle or no muscle?



## PloddyPony (Jul 7, 2010)

Im having trouble discerning whether a horse has a good amount of muscle or not.
Im currently teaching myself to spot conformation faults in horses, but im stuck on muscle?
Anyone have any tips?


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I try to explain as best I can. ^^'
Here's a horse with low muscle tone. See how there's no definition and he just looks round all over?









Here's another one with poopy muscle tone. See how this horse's hindquarters are shaped more like a triangle and his neck and shoulders look kinda weak and mushed together?









Ideal muscle tone can vary from breed to breed. Stallions usually maintain more muscle mass than other horses as well. See how this horse looks more filled out and you can actually see some definition in his neck, shoulders, legs, and hindquarters? The hips should be nice and round and you shouldn't see the dock sticking out. 









Another good example... See how he's nice and fit-looking?


----------



## PloddyPony (Jul 7, 2010)

Fantastic, thanks very much!


----------

